# Lighting Issue On Nat'l Geographic Tank



## fishlips

Hmmmn. My new Nat'l Geo 23 gal is already having issues. I set it up less than 3 weeks ago. A few days ago I raised the water level to about a 1/8 inch below the top of the tank. I had been keeping it a little lower than that previously. It looks beautiful, but yesterday the LED lights in the lid turned themselves off a couple of times. My hubby dried the connection in the lid and they seemed okay, but today won't turn on at all. Shouldn't all of the electrical in the lid be truly waterproof? Maybe I'm missing something. Any advice? 

I'm searching for my receipt and warranty.


----------



## coralbandit

Seemed like lighting was an issue for others also when I read reviews.Reviewers even mentioned that there is not a glass or plastic canaopy nor could they find one to fit the tank.The first reveiw(maybe from you?) actually said lights acted in up...3 weeks!


----------



## big b

i got some advice for ya chuck that load of crap in the trash then buy a new one thats what i did with my load of crap light


----------



## fishlips

coralbandit said:


> Seemed like lighting was an issue for others also when I read reviews.Reviewers even mentioned that there is not a glass or plastic canaopy nor could they find one to fit the tank.The first reveiw(maybe from you?) actually said lights acted in up...3 weeks!


Ha! Guess I'm not the only one. No, that reviewer wasn't me. Sheesh. I'll go exchange the lid and keep the water level lower. It's a gorgeous tank and I'm nearly cycled. I'll figure it out.


----------



## big b

i stick with my opinion chuck it


----------



## Buerkletucson

There has to be a way to water proof it......don't know what this tank is like but if it's a nice setup be a little creative and get a small piece of glass cut for the top. 

Also, lighting and other electrical connectors can be "water-proofed" by using a dielectric compound......A product called "SuperLube" or similar found at most hardware stores works great. Just smear some on the contacts and connections to help prevent water/moisture intrusion.
Unplug first! *r2


----------



## MriGuy85

I have the NatGeo lights on my 20. I also have the aqueon (?) glass lid that the lights sits on top of. Never had an issue with the light or lid. Maybe try that. Replace the lid with a glass one.


----------



## fishlips

Buerkletucson said:


> There has to be a way to water proof it......don't know what this tank is like but if it's a nice setup be a little creative and get a small piece of glass cut for the top.
> 
> Also, lighting and other electrical connectors can be "water-proofed" by using a dielectric compound......A product called "SuperLube" or similar found at most hardware stores works great. Just smear some on the contacts and connections to help prevent water/moisture intrusion.
> Unplug first! *r2


Do I need to worry about a product like SuperLube or silicone getting into the tank water?


----------



## Buerkletucson

fishlips said:


> Do I need to worry about a product like SuperLube or silicone getting into the tank water?


You put it on the electrical connections.....a very thin coating. 
It repels and seals out moisture....But obviously never use it in direct contact with the water as that's not it's intended purpose.

Lighting should never be used directly over open water anyway without some glass or other means of keeping water splashes from contacting it directly.


----------



## fishlips

Buerkletucson said:


> You put it on the electrical connections.....a very thin coating.
> It repels and seals out moisture....But obviously never use it in direct contact with the water as that's not it's intended purpose.
> 
> Lighting should never be used directly over open water anyway without some glass or other means of keeping water splashes from contacting it directly.


Crazy design. Petsmart says they'll replace it. But actually, since the water level has gone down a tiny bit, the lights are behaving rather well again.


----------



## Buerkletucson

fishlips said:


> Crazy design. Petsmart says they'll replace it. But actually, since the water level has gone down a tiny bit, the lights are behaving rather well again.



Intermittent electrical issues normally don't just disappear......it will more than likely show up again.
I'd get it fixed or replaced.


----------



## dhoch

We have a small National Geographic tank and we ended up taking out the lights that came with it and putting a whole different system in it. The lights lasted about 2 weeks. The same with the intank filter and heater. We just replaced everything. I have to say that I would never buy a National Geographic tank again.


----------



## big b

ok since yall are talking about lighting and that stuff. marineland my 10 gallon leaked so my dad got me a 20 gallon marine land the lighting sucked so i thrashed it. like i could not even see my fish


----------



## fishlips

Well, I took the lid with lights back to the store and they replaced it. Since then I've decided to go lidless. It's better for oxygenation, important for goldfish. I guess they're heavy breathers.  Our kitchen's kind of dark, but in the mid afternoon a few sun rays light up the tank. Really pretty. I can put the lid and LEDs on once in a while when I want to see them all lit up. 

Someone pointed out that they have no eyelids and are used to very filtered light in their natural environment (which goldfish don't really have, being basically man made). I thought about that and about ponds and other healthy goldfish habitats and realized that with those bright lights, they really need some goldfish goggles or sunnies. They seem quite content without the lights.


----------



## MriGuy85

Watch how much sunlight you let into the tank. You may find an algae problem on your hands otherwise.


----------



## fishlips

Thanks. It's just for an hour or so in the late afternoon and very filtered by trees. Hasn't been a problem so far. They look amazing in it.


----------



## [email protected]

MriGuy85 said:


> I have the NatGeo lights on my 20. I also have the aqueon (?) glass lid that the lights sits on top of. Never had an issue with the light or lid. Maybe try that. Replace the lid with a glass one.


where did you find the glass lid? dose it fit correctly? i have a 15 gal nat geo tank. thanks.


----------

